# 21 Shoalwater Project



## paragod

Well I can be glad to say nothing on it was what it seemed or what it was supposed to be. Its worst!:hairout: Its not a 92 its a 87 but anyway I did get it cheap and I did have it delivered since the trailer looked bad I didnt want to pay for it and leave it in the middle of 45 ! And Im glad I did not one shackle on the pas side holding the slider on. The floor is bad as is the transom Im sure the foam is wet. The engne is gone I will part it out no comp in one hole but it did fire right up! TM I couldnt get it to do anything Optima's 08's I have stripped it down of everthing but the engine. Since I was at home today and not at the shop I could'nt pull the engine. So now the tear out. I thinking Hunter green with cream decks and grn splatter with a gold Shoalwater and crain on the side! The only thing new in the boat was the steering! Im tired now!!


----------



## atcfisherman

Looking forward to seeing each step of the process and the end result. Take a lot of pics.


----------



## kodman1

I thought I had a project! Sure glad I am finally done, but the end isn't near for you. Good luck with the re-build. I look forward to following your progress. From what I have seen you do before, I am sure you will do great.


----------



## jdsuperbee

I'm looking fofward to seeing your progress!


----------



## TKoenig

hey para does that powerhead have a horizontal front half, if so im in the market!

i was wondering when you were gonna snag that one... if i didnt have 2 projects going on right now i woulda picked it up


----------



## paragod

TKoenig said:


> hey para does that powerhead have a horizontal front half, if so im in the market!
> 
> i was wondering when you were gonna snag that one... if i didnt have 2 projects going on right now i woulda picked it up


U lost me ?
horizontal front half


----------



## TKoenig

front half of the block, if it has horizontal and not vertical reed cages i am looking for one. sorry if i lost ya, i shoulda went into more detail.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Bet ole' Para is finished by now..lol that guy don't mess around..:cheers:


----------



## paragod

Oh my POOOO! Its red!


----------



## saltwatersensations

dadgum it is red. What kind of compound did you use. I was buffing on mine today.


----------



## TKoenig

did u start with 600 or 800 grit, man wetsanding is such a pain... goin through it on my hydrostream to get the metalflake to pop again... i think my elbow is getting arthritis


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN

T Koenig, I wondered the same thing about the sand paper. Crazy that the boat is red under all of that! 

Para, probaly ok painting a dark green over the red but any chance that the red would bleed through any other color like white, light blue/green or cream? Did you go right to the heavy grit sandpaper or work your way up to get that color to come out?


----------



## elaw62

good luck on your rebuild. It's gonna really be a nice boat once you finish. I read somewhere that its like feeding an elephant. one peanut at a time.


----------



## Flats Mark

Paragod,
For those of us that don't know you - what business are you in? From your title you build aluminum trailers, but it is obvious that you have other talents.
Are you in the used boat business?
Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Shallow Sport68

He's a paramedic and he buys and sells used boats.


----------



## paragod

I buy and redo boats I make alum trailers started that about 5 yrs ago just me my self and I so Im a little slow but make a good trailer and dont sell more than I can make in a fair amount of time. A paramedic for 20 yrs and a Lic. Police Officer. Merc cert. and I might get to go fishing some day! LOL.


----------



## paragod

TKoenig said:


> did u start with 600 or 800 grit, man wetsanding is such a pain... goin through it on my hydrostream to get the metalflake to pop again... i think my elbow is getting arthritis


NW hit it with 800 on a sander then a good wet sand then the buffer. i think we are going to just stay with the red and clean it up real good so I dont get to far in it. I cant disclose what I got it for LOL but I made half back already for what I got it for so doing ok so far I had some old Ibeams so I have a new trailer for it and a engine. Im most likley not going back with the t-top we are going to make one that is part of the leaning post.


----------



## gregr1971

first dibs on the T-Top!!!!!!


----------



## paragod

I posted it up for sale in the Class. Majek 23 has first dibs then u so far.


----------



## Flats Mark

paragod said:


> I buy and redo boats I make alum trailers started that about 5 yrs ago just me my self and I so Im a little slow but make a good trailer and dont sell more than I can make in a fair amount of time. A paramedic for 20 yrs and a Lic. Police Officer. Merc cert. and I might get to go fishing some day! LOL.


Awesome!


----------



## Autco

Paragod...keep postin the renovation of this thing...I really wanted that thing but just don't have the time right now. Crimson Tide Red...awesome!


----------



## paragod

Will do the Stoner is almost done and my Mako is next then I will get on the Shoalwater going Mon to get a 23 Explorer project


----------



## TKoenig

para you still got that motor for parts?


----------



## paragod

Yamaha? No I have a 2.0 Merc need it ?


----------



## Majekster

Good luck with your rebuild Paragod - I used to have an '88 of that same model, about 5 years ago....super sweet ride after you get er in good shape. My boat sat in about 5" at rest and was so stable even with 4 people on one side of the boat....think I have a picture somewhere, I'll have to hunt it down. Sold it b/c the transom was flexing & deck was rotting.

....fyi, you'll want to relocate that front gas tank, it's so wide, you can have 5 gallons in it and barely pick up gas - it sure makes it sit level at rest though, especially when full, and makes it hard to lift the tongue of the trailer when full too :spineyes:


----------



## paragod

I had a 18 ft I think it was a 86 model it was a long time ago I liked it I used it on the lake alot. It will be a while Iam putting a 150 Ocean runner on it I have the trailer started for it and start to collect new parts for it.


----------



## Majekster

*found it...*

that took some diggin to find :biggrin:


----------



## paragod

well its fixen to move in the shop!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Alright. I am looking forward to this one


----------



## paragod

Deck is out


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER

KEEP IT UP "PARAGOD,' REALLY ENJOYING FOLLOWING ALONG ON YOUR REBUILD.


----------



## paragod

The floor is in and now I cant find a console my supplier dosnt have one I was going with one with a seat on the front and big enough for the gas tank inside it. Any ideas let me know or one out of a wrecked blue wave or kenner


----------



## George in Pearland

Your doing a good job keep up the good work! .........if your going to roll the gelcoat on becareful with them green roller pads the gelcoat likes to pull the hairs off of it


----------



## Jordan

nice job man, thats a beauty.... you going to sell her ?


----------



## paragod

Jordan said:


> nice job man, thats a beauty.... you going to sell her ?


It will be for salel found a new console as soon as Danny (NW Fiberglass) gets back from vac. they can get back on it. I have a tandem alum trl for it and a freshly rebuilt 150 OMC ordered new rub rail atlas jack plate and gas tank Im putting it in the console instead of up under the front deck.


----------



## Astros13

How much are you going to want for it? Cant wait to see it when its all done.


----------



## Bull Fish

Ty, the pics are looking good. Not to steal the thread but what ever happened to the Shamrock?


----------



## paragod

one of the guys on the Bluewater Board has it.


----------



## paragod

Man it looks like a swimming pool ! Not realy it was just a quick cover up since I was waiting on a console but its glassed in now and should come home next week for the rigging


----------



## jdsuperbee

Are you goint to cut in storage boxes up front? Looking good.


----------



## paragod

Yes 2 up front they way it was and 2 in the rear


----------



## paragod

The primary color is gray with red and white splatter.


----------



## saltwatersensations

You painting the hull as well?


----------



## REELING 65

That Shoalwater is looking good. I cant wait to see her done.


----------



## goodwood

takes a lot of skill to do this kinda stuff which I have no of.


----------



## reeltimer

Looks awesome paragod! May have to redo mine in the future.


----------



## paragod

saltwatersensations said:


> You painting the hull as well?


 Yes we decided not to rub on it anymore so it is going to be painted same color.


----------



## paragod

Its painted! And the trailer frame is ready going to hang the hull over it and weld the bunks on the x-members


----------



## paragod

Here is the trailer frame it was a recycle from a fellow to cooler use to have galv x-members and was very bad he lost most of it on the way up from the coast.lol


----------



## paragod

It is back and looks like a new boat guess it is the only hting used was the hull skin everything else is new


----------



## gigem87

paragod said:


> It is back and looks like a new boat guess it is the only hting used was the hull skin everything else is new


Pictures?!?


----------



## paragod

here are a couple of pics I couldnt take any on the old trailer it just looked like ****! Hung the Atlas plate and engine today and sat it on the alum trailer sorry the pics are bad the sun just wont go away! (I'm HOT)


----------



## kodman1

Looking good


----------



## Blue02

Very nice paragod! That boat was really torn up when you got it. It really looks nice.


----------



## Aggieangler

This one is going to be cool.


----------



## paragod

THX Northwest did a very good job on the floor and the hull. Im going up to put the rubrail on and spread out parts and see what I need still. As much as I want to stay and work I have to head to the coast for the last family vac. Taking the Mako offshore if your in RP stop by!


----------



## Blue02

Would love to meet up with you down there paragod but we just got back from there last week! Fishing was great at mud island, tore up the reds and blackdrum. Enjoy your trip! Hard to believe we are approaching the end of Aug. here soon. This year is going by fast.


----------



## fisher_dude

How big is that gas tank and where did you buy it, my brother and I are rebuiding a 21 ft CC and we were looking for a tank like that. And by the way your projects are great the only problem is that your costing us money because we got on the rebuild bandwagon, Thanks


----------



## paragod

fisher_dude said:


> How big is that gas tank and where did you buy it, my brother and I are rebuiding a 21 ft CC and we were looking for a tank like that. And by the way your projects are great the only problem is that your costing us money because we got on the rebuild bandwagon, Thanks


its a 40 gal but I have to send this one back I need a different one I think they are like 200.00 bucks I get them from Houston Marine


----------



## paragod

Blue02 said:


> Would love to meet up with you down there paragod but we just got back from there last week! Fishing was great at mud island, tore up the reds and blackdrum. Enjoy your trip! Hard to believe we are approaching the end of Aug. here soon. This year is going by fast.


I know its time for kids to go back to school I have only had the big boat out once this is the second trip. Lots of lake trips but not to the coast I dont mind going to Surfside but I sure hate driving home thru Houston after!:headknock


----------



## paragod

I have everything needed to finish it I think anyone interested in it now? 1yr warranty on engine new trailer all the rigging is new except the control box new hyd steering gauges hatches and on and on. I'm just behind. Trying to get as much cash in hand for the new building! PS it wont be dirt cheap LOL


----------



## shanty

You asking about $12k ? Might be able to sell the power for a grand or so.


----------



## paragod

shanty said:


> You asking about $12k ? Might be able to sell the power for a grand or so.


No not that much and I would not sell a fresh engine for a 1G :spineyes: The cowl is a FICHT but the engine is a carb motor and never in salt water yet. It came off a bass boat here on the lake. Think about 10k.


----------



## paragod

Ok a little pipe work and its done! I have a 2 9in high by 10 ft long white Shoalwater stickers for the side and 2 small black ones for the console should look very nice they should be cut out in the morning. Put it in the water tonight and set the timing now its ready to be broke in I will take a pic because the tattle tail cracks me up! U sure wont have a problem seeing it. Also throw in a switch panel and running lights and thats it Im done!:brew: Im open for ideas on the pipe work I was thinking burnbar, leaning post with or without a top might even make it removeable :doowapsta poling plat on rear? casting plat on front? Kept the dash simple rpm and h20 gauges 4 switches. I dont know what to do about a livewell the rear port box is all enclosed and could be used for one but how to plum it ? I dont want to run a wire across the floor do u think a thru hull with a shut off would do? It would fill and recirculate when your moving.


----------



## paragod

I know thats one nasty prop I have a new 4 blade PT for it but I cant find the darn thrust washer to it LOL> also will need a blaster for it. The new shop might be built by New Years and I hear a PARTY! ask Greg1971 I got cr!! everywhere LOL This is the vinyl graphic for the side.

And I have to throw a plug out for Northwest it turned out very good!


----------



## paragod

a few more


----------



## paragod

Console posistion turned out just right she floats jast a tad lower in the rear but should float even flater full of fuel it was fun!


----------



## ReelWork

Looking great!


----------



## GringoViejo

Looks Good


----------



## Specks&Spots

That motor looks like a champion pisser.


----------



## REELING 65

Nice job..looking good.


----------



## jdsuperbee

PG,
It looks great! I vote for the burn bar/grab rail only (so as to not make her too expensive). You've turned a sow's ear into a silk purse. Congrats.


----------



## fishin shallow

Looks awesome. Why do the rear lids open the opposite way from each other?


----------



## swifty

My 2 cents worth.......WOW. Just went through all 7 pages and you really do great work Paragod. You definitley found a diamond in the rough and polished it up like new. Looking forward to following your next build.

swifty


----------



## paragod

fishin shallow said:


> Looks awesome. Why do the rear lids open the opposite way from each other?


OOPS LOL I bought the ones with fully removable lids and I just didnt put them on the same they can be turned real EZ Thanks guys I have the PowerTec on it now and will get a little more time on it this week.


----------



## paragod

any ideas on a livewell in the right rear well?


----------



## paragod

OH and FYI we will see how they hold up but these JP's are fast !


----------



## paragod

Finally got the stickers on and I have 2 black ones if anyone wants them he made the wrong color the first time


----------



## reeltimer

Pargod you sure did give that old shoalwater new life....WTG


----------



## Bull Fish

paragod said:


> OH and FYI we will see how they hold up but these JP's are fast !


What brand did you go with and $?


----------



## whistlingdixie

atlas jackplates are the only way to go. IMO


----------



## paragod

Well went with the Mirage Plus had it cut down to a 14.5 x 15 and put the Manta Ray on it got a livewell plumbed in the port rear box with a rule 1100 gph pump I have burn 40 gals thru it. Perfomance is great ride is good in a light chop it will grab a hold with the plate all the way up and run with 20 psi so I think its set up just right for the flats now got the leaning post made and have the cushion made and the burn bar should be done next week. I put 4 new wheels and tires on it so it looks alot better LOL. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Melon

*Sweet!*


----------



## paragod

Well here is what I did with the livewell it was the best I could do and make it look good it can be removed if not needed or replaced ez if broken its a 1100 gph pump so they should get plenty of water !


----------



## centex99

Beautiful work/boat.... hope you enjoy it for many years to come....


----------



## trackatrout

Looks good paragod. I am slowly putn my Kenner back together. Should have some pics up soon.


----------



## goodwood

wow turned out real nice.


----------



## beenfishingyet

Great work. Shows how some talent and imagination can take a throw away and make a fine fishing machine.


----------



## texcajun

Did you say you were selling this when finished? If so, how much? Sure is beautiful work, mister!


----------



## paragod

Well everything is always for sale, If I have it anyway but Sea Senor has first shot at it then it will be fair game.


----------



## chris33

*Platforms*



paragod said:


> Im open for ideas on the pipe work I was thinking burnbar, leaning post with or without a top might even make it removeable poling plat on rear? casting plat on front?


You have done incredible work. I would definitely go w/ a removable forward casting platform (gotta get up to see the fish better) and a poling platform b/c that boat will get really skinny. a removable top would also be great for those really hot texas summer days which can be killer and you can take it off in the winter when the sun is a little bit more tolerable. it all looks great so far. cant wait to see it with all the tubing done.


----------



## SpecialK

Really awesome job!


----------



## Ralph34667

I feel your pain, especially on the elbow.


----------



## paragod

Thats it Im done! No more money ! Broke down and put a HD5 on it ! LOL


----------



## reeltimer

Dang i wish mine looked that slick.....wanna trade...lol


----------



## paragod

We took it to Canyon Lake yesterday and it was great met a couple of 2 coolers for a ride and lunch!


----------



## InfamousJ

paragod.. here's some pics of the trailer..


----------



## beenfishingyet

Ty,

It looks better than new! Is it at your shop?


----------



## paragod

Yes its there


----------



## Gamble

gotta love Canyon Lake......


----------



## Laguna Freak

Ty,

That looks good. You do great work and thanks for the steering parts. My trip to Galveston got re-scheduled because of this week's weather. I may come see you in the next couple weeks.


----------



## atcfisherman

Totally awesome job!!!! You do top notch work and it shows!!!


----------



## paragod

Well Sea Senor is the proud new owner and I think they will enjoy it for a long time! Thanks for all the comments. See ya on the next one.


----------



## chris33

*Home sweet Home*

Well, the boat had an excellent trip from giddings to san antonio to port aransas. here she is in her new home. can't wait to get down there in a couple weeks to put a few hours on her. anytime there is a boat involved u know something will go wrong and it did...unfortunately we had to remove the wheel wells on the trailer and some fancy mneuvering to make her fit under the house. we have less than a couple of inches in clearance on each side which will be tough to park w/o guidance. never the less my brother and i are very happy and can't wait to get out there.. thanks to Paragod we have a great new boat.


----------



## FishmanSA

Very nice Chris!!! I'm going to have to talk to my new better half about an upgrade pretty soon....great job on the rebuild paragod....


----------



## paragod

and here is the 2nd Shoalwater


----------



## gstanford85

Did you refinish that one as well? If so it looks great.


----------



## paragod

yes both of them


----------



## shoalwater5

Hey paragod I'm doin a rebuild on a shoalwater 18 flats and was wondering if you knew where I could get a console like the ones you put on those two..

Thanks awesome rebuilds


----------



## BATWING

Awesome! I want to be on the list for Paragod's refurbs...


----------



## paragod

Have a 19 Bluewave super tunnel coming next just got it to shop.


----------



## justinsfa

I read through the thread and was wondering if I could get some more info on the paint...

What process did you take to do the paint? I currently have a wrap on my Shoalwater, but need to either replace the wrap or paint it.... Regelcoating it is too expensive andI would have to de-rig the entire boat.


----------

